# Wing plow on a Ford truck



## AJB Landscaping (Dec 26, 2009)

Looking for pics of a Ford F350, 450, or 550 dump truck with a front plow and a wing plow on the right passengers side. Looking to have someone paint a picture of one of them. Pretty hard to find pics of them. Wondering if anybody has seen what i'm talking about.

Thxs.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Ya i Have seen them on 3/4,1 tons and larger but only on the passenger side "right side of the truck"

http://www.norweb.se/sidewing/index.html

http://www.w-cote.com/page1-eng.htm
click on the PRODUCTS TAB then, model HM400


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are a few pics from a quick google search I just did:


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Thats a nice setup that guy has!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do a search for JJAG. 

And you can look through my posts, I have posted pics of mine before, but I'm too lazy to find it for you.


----------



## AJB Landscaping (Dec 26, 2009)

What is the name of the post you created for i can find it??


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

here....i use to plow with her when i did roads for the township


----------



## AJB Landscaping (Dec 26, 2009)

Dirt Digger- like the set-up. Does the wing plow work good? Considering buying a set-up like yours. need some tips/opinions on it.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

yea i thought it worked great...made plowing roads very nice because a typical road could be done in 2 passes rather then 4

it was a little heavy on the front of the truck, but the 550 handled it well

they had (3) 550's with wings...the one i ran had the hydraulic lift on the wing, the other 2 had a cable lift that seemed to give them problems, so i would go hydraulic lift

but really its only good for long straight shots and roads; it was slow to raise and lower so if you had to do a lot of backing up, etc... when the wing wasn't needed it might take you more time then you think...when i would come to cul-de-sacs i would just raise the wing and tuck it away and do the whole thing with the straight blade...less chance for me to accidentally hit a car or mailbox


----------



## AJB Landscaping (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool  Do you know if it was a Fairfield wing system. Did some more research and found a company up in NY that makes systems for 1 Ton trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do a search for SideWing.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://eastcoasttruckstuff.com/toolboxes.html

up on the top is a small picture. nice truck thow...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Hear are a few I found.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

...some more.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

dirt digger;926432 said:


> here....i use to plow with her when i did roads for the township


so many levers  really nice truck


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

thesnowman269;926920 said:


> so many levers  really nice truck


It's not complicated, 2 are for the plow, 2 are for the wing, 1 is for the dump body, and I'm not sure what the other one does.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mercer_me;927107 said:


> It's not complicated, 2 are for the plow, 2 are for the wing, 1 is for the dump body, and I'm not sure what the other one does.


Passenger ejector seat!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Dirt digger,what's the switch on the shifter for?


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

Dirtboy953B;927212 said:


> Dirt digger,what's the switch on the shifter for?


Don't ever push the red button. (Men in Black)


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

LOL!

PS - some info on the plow pics I posted...

Brown Snowplows
http://www.brownhomesteadinc.com/snowplowsx.html

The guy does quality work. Those are Brown front plows, as well. A few people in Maine use them. Great quality built plows. Really heavy though... double the springs on the right side! I've seen quite a few of these and other brands in the Bath - Augusta area, usually used by contractors.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

mercer_me;927107 said:


> It's not complicated, 2 are for the plow, 2 are for the wing, 1 is for the dump body, and I'm not sure what the other one does.


the last 1 is for the salter or sander? what ever you want to call it. then theres 2 more the shifter and the 4x4 shifter. those are levers too


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

here some from a old thread


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

The button on the shifter looks the same as used for a 2 speed rear end.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Winter Land Man;927132 said:


>


HOW IS THAT POOOR THING HOLDING THAT MUCH WEIGHT


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

02powerstroke;928458 said:


> HOW IS THAT POOOR THING HOLDING THAT MUCH WEIGHT


look at the camber on the front tires, i dont think its holding up well at all


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

mercer_me;927107 said:


> It's not complicated, 2 are for the plow, 2 are for the wing, 1 is for the dump body, and I'm not sure what the other one does.


2 are for the plow, middle was dump body, and 3 are for the wing...toe up/down, heel up/down, and wing in/out

also don't forget the switches haha...hydraulic on/off, plow light on/off, strobe light, rear work light, and side work light

i really loved that truck...too bad i had to graduate college and move away from school



Dirtboy953B;927212 said:


> Dirt digger,what's the switch on the shifter for?


it was the on/off for the under tailgate spreader then the auger and spinner speed controls were the 2 dials down by the driver seat


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

F-550 with a tenco set up


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

02powerstroke;928458 said:


> HOW IS THAT POOOR THING HOLDING THAT MUCH WEIGHT


no problem. she's just got a little gangsta' lean.... wesport

poor truck needs something on the other side for ballast lol


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

i like the jjag wing cause its set back so you can see out your window just my two cents. But i bet they all work good for shelfing and pushing back windrows


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

just my opinion but if ya want big plows,,,then buy big trucks to put them on


the frames and front ends on those 350's-550's arent built for that


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Winter Land Man;927132 said:


>


WOW that is damn tough FORD to hold those plow. Wondered if Chevy IFS could hold that weigh.

Can you get more info on that truck I want see more pictures of that. Diesel?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't have much info on that truck but I've known they've been using it for years and years. It's owned by Chester Rice. Most of the small towns out in Maine there have only one or two big trucks, and they contract out all of the small roads to local contractors. Most of the contractors in that area have pickups and one-tons with wings. They leave the plows and wing plows on some of their trucks all summer (use 'em only for plowing). I can get some more photos of that truck, and a few others this summer. Yeah, I've seen a lot of Chevy trucks with wings, too. I actually saw a Ford F150 flat-bed with a Fisher plow and a custom wing one time near Bath, Maine. I know of a nice '79 Chevy K20 in Bremen, Maine with a wing, which I've been interested in buying for some time, he only uses the truck for small storms, and a lot of times he uses it without the wing. He's not interested in selling it, but I love asking him about it. It's plow and wing is also built by Wayne Brown.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Winter Land Man;1037803 said:


> I don't have much info on that truck but I've known they've been using it for years and years. It's owned by Chester Rice.


What town is that truck in?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I actually communicated with the Brown family this winter. Wayne had just passed according to his widow but his son was working the farm and still willing to build plows and wings setups.

They have a website.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

mercer_me;1037806 said:


> What town is that truck in?


I think the town is Damariscotta


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

http://coxmach.com/gallery.html

Cox Machine Shop is still making wings for 3/4 ton and 1-ton trucks...!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Winter Land Man;1224448 said:


> http://coxmach.com/gallery.html
> 
> Cox Machine Shop is still making wings for 3/4 ton and 1-ton trucks...!


That looks like a pretty nice set up for 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

mercer_me;1224450 said:


> That looks like a pretty nice set up for 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks.


The only problem I see is that once you hit something with it, that could be a pain in the butt, without a trip mechanism.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Saw this truck on NH Craigslist.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Photograph #2


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Photograph #3


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

And finally, photograph #4


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

The old Everest ACPL plow systems for one-tons. Also, notice the benching wing mount for the big trucks... it was the old over the cab system.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I think these were posted on Plowsite a million years ago...


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Village Of Saint Johnsville, New York.
1997 Ford F350

http://www.stjohnsville.com/VilPubWorks2.htm


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Another view of that Birco wing on the Chevy K3500.

I talked to the owner at the time and the set-up was around $4,600.00 with the front post on a standard Fisher mount. And about $5,300.00 for a wing with the front post attached to the Minute Mounts, due to it needing extra re-enforcement.I actually found the company (who also did landscaping and construction (including retaining walls on the cose) in Maine to be a bit shady... especially when the owner said the name of the company changed, he gave me the link to the new site, and the website didn't exhist. Haven't heard from the guy ever since.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

F550 with Everest plow & wing


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

http://iraymn.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?iray12/305

_'03 Ford F550 XL Super Duty-Vin: 1FDAF57P93ED27602, OD Reads 45,187 Miles, 4WD, Power Stroke Turbo Diesel V8, 8' Steel Contractor Box, 9' 4-Way Hyd Reversable Plow w/9' Wing, Front Mount Salter Box w/Conveyor, Axles: 6k/13.5k, 141WB, 225/70R19._


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Same F550 continued...


----------

